# WSUS Server not contacting client computers



## wilkie1984 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Folks,

I have been trying to sort this problem out for a few weeks now with no joy and my computers have now not been contactable for over a month in my WSUS service. I have ran the tool and the information i am getting is as follows:

Checking Machine State
Checking for admin rights to run tool . . . . . . . . . PASS
Automatic Updates Service is running. . . . . . . . . . PASS
Background Intelligent Transfer Service is running. . . PASS
Wuaueng.dll version 7.4.7600.226. . . . . . . . . . . . PASS
This version is WSUS 2.0

Checking AU Settings
AU Option is 4: Scheduled Install . . . . . . . . . . . PASS
Option is from Policy settings

Checking Proxy Configuration
Checking for winhttp local machine Proxy settings . . . PASS
Winhttp local machine access type
<Direct Connection>
Winhttp local machine Proxy. . . . . . . . . . NONE
Winhttp local machine ProxyBypass. . . . . . . NONE
Checking User IE Proxy settings . . . . . . . . . . . . PASS
User IE Proxy. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . NONE
User IE ProxyByPass. . . . . . . . . . . . . . NONE
User IE AutoConfig URL Proxy . . . . . . . . . NONE
User IE AutoDetect
AutoDetect in use

Checking Connection to WSUS/SUS Server
WUServer = http://10.*.*.3
WUStatusServer = http://10.*.*.3
UseWuServer is enabled. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . PASS

VerifyWUServerURL() failed with hr=0x80072ee2

The operation timed out

Press Enter to Complete

Could somone please help me on what to do next as I am totally stuck with this problem.

Thank you


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you tried manually hitting the web address of the WSUS server from one of the affected machines? Use the URL and port number that is in your GPO. That might give a more useful error message.


Kevin


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is everything else on the network running correctly? DNS and AD have to be running properly and without errors for WSUS to run.


----------

